# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cà phê Miên Khúc - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Cà phê Miên Khúc được thiết kế theo phong cách cổ điển, cùng với khung cảnh thoáng mát từ sân vườn tạo cho bạn một cảm giác gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Nếu bạn thích một không gian lãng mạn giữa những giai điệu êm dịu, trữ tình, sâu lắng dễ đi vào lòng người thì café Miên Khúc là nơi lý tưởng dành cho bạn. 
Buổi tối, Miên Khúc có một không gian riêng dành cho những bạn đam mê âm nhạc, muốn thi thố tài năng ca hát của mình qua những ca khúc "ruột" mà mình yêu thích. 
Bạn sẽ hài lòng với phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp của Miên Khúc.


Ðịa chỉ	742/5 Nguyễn Kiệm, P.4, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Từ ngã tư Phú Nhuận đi thẳng theo đường Nguyễn Kiệm, tới Siêu thị Co.op Mart đối diện có một con hẻm quẹo vào khoảng 50m là tới quán.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 9974100

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	phualex@hcm.vnn.vn

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cà phê Miên Khúc_


(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

quán nè phục vụ rất chú đáo

----------

